# Perspektiven des Trialsports



## Ray (11. November 2009)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Beispiel ist auch Tom Öhler, der keine Wettkämpfe mehr fährt und sich lieber in Richtung Street-Trial vermarktet und damit Erfolg hat. Wettkämpfe bringen ihm außer vielen Kosten relativ wenig.
> 
> Fazit
> Wettkampftrial kann man im Moment nur schwer vermarkten, da rennt dir keiner die Bude ein, wenn man es schaffen will muss man wie schon erwähnt die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen und sich auch etwas von dem System lösen. Jeder muss für sich wissen was kann er investieren und was bekommt er dafür



Die Frage ist doch woran das liegt. Ist die Szene nicht massentauglich? Sind die Wettkampfmodi unakttraktiv? Ist der Zuschauer zu schnell gesättigt von den sich wiederholenden Sektionen? Fakt ist doch, dass sich trotz eines Aufschwungs in den letzten Jahren die Sichtbarkeit nicht wirklich verändert hat. Trial hat leider seinen Platz als Exotensportart bei Wetten dass oder der Guiness Show behalten.


----------



## insane (11. November 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch woran das liegt. Ist die Szene nicht massentauglich? Sind die Wettkampfmodi unakttraktiv? Ist der Zuschauer zu schnell gesättigt von den sich wiederholenden Sektionen? Fakt ist doch, dass sich trotz eines Aufschwungs in den letzten Jahren die Sichtbarkeit nicht wirklich verändert hat. Trial hat leider seinen Platz als Exotensportart bei Wetten dass oder der Guiness Show behalten.



Ich glaube dass das zum einen daran liegt, dass beim Trial der Vergleich Fahrer zu Fahrer nicht so einfach ist und viele Leute nicht so richtig begreifen um was es geht. (Wie wird gewertet, warum muss der jetzt die Sektion verlassen etc.) Bei einem Radrennen weiß ich "Aha, wer als erstes über die Ziellinie fährt hat gewonnen"

Zum anderen den mangelnden Bezug zum Sport. Wenn man schaut, welche Sportarten wirklich populär sind, dann sind das ja meist welche, zu denen die Menschen einen Bezug haben (Beispiel Fussball: fast jeder hat schon mal Fussball gespielt, und sei es nur im Schulsport... da kann man mitreden "den hätte ja sogar ich reingemacht") 

Dann ist Trial auch nicht so spektakulär, was einfach in der Natur der Sache liegt, da wir es ja (eigentlich) darauf anlegen so kontrolliert wie möglich durch eine Sektion zu kommen. So richtig böse Stürze gibt es im Vergleich zu Downhill/ 4-Cross / BMX doch eher selten. 


Welche Radsportarten sind denn populär?

- Rennrad, Cross-Country (damit können sich viele identifizieren, weil es viele selber machen)
- Downhill (machen vermutlich nicht sooo viele selber, ist aber spannend weil es immer mal wieder jemanden richtig übel auf die Fresse haut...)
- 4Cross ( hier hat man wieder den Vergleich Fahrer gegen Fahrer... und auch hier gibts ne Menge stürze)

BMX ist zwar auch häufiger in den Medien zu sehen als Trial, würde ich aber tendenziell auch eher als "Nischenprodukt" bezeichnen.

Kunstradfahren, hab ich persönlich noch nie im TV gesehen, obwohl die tunerischen Fähigkeiten mir auch den allerhöchsten Respekt abverlangen.

Radball? Kann mich nicht daran erinnern das schon mal gesehen zu haben...

Zum Thema Street-Trial ala MacAskill... als ich sein erstes Video gesehen habe, war ich auch ziemlich beeindruckt weil er einfach viele Dinge gemacht habe, die ich so in der Form davor noch nie gesehen habe...

Aber schon bei seinen nächsten Videos dachte ich mir dann oft "ok, immer noch eine Hammer Leistung... aber eigentlich nicht anders als im ersten Video"
d.h. auch hier kann sich schnell eine Sättigung einstellen. Vorallem bei einem Publikum das nicht so trialaffin ist wie wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2009)

trial ist wie flatlandbmx. es schaut leichter aus als es ist. und es ist langwierig bis sich ein erfolg einstellt.
beim dirtjumpen brauchst du einfach a bissl mehr schwung und mut und schon fliegst du über den table. beim freeriden brauchst du überwindung und ein umf freddy für nicht mal 1500 und kannst eigentlich nach 3 mal fahren einen 3m drop im bikepark mitnehmen. 
ich kann mich noch gut erinnern als wir letztes jahr unseren home freeride spot hatten und ich einen drop nicht gleich am anfang gefahren bin. einer der dabei war hat dann gesagt: krass, wir fahren erst ein jahr und springen den drop und du fährst schon 15 jahre und hast probleme damit. ich glaub er hat den unterschied zwischen seiner und meiner fahrerei bis heute nicht begriffen weil er einfach nur fette drops geil findet und jegliches kontrollierte fahren ignoriert.

was mich wundert ist dass wettkämpfe so schlecht ankommen. ich mein die ganzen shows sind auch nicht wirklich was anderes, oder? 
naja, ich seh mir auch bei den sehenswerten sachen wie bmx street usw lieber ein cityvideo als irgend ein noch so krasses wettkampfvideo an. ich find eigentlich grundsätzlich jede session sehenswerter als wettkämpfe.


----------



## Ray (11. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass auch andere Gründe eine Rolle spielen. Am ehesten ist es wahrscheinlich noch mit Flatland-BMX zu vergleichen.

Zum einen ist Trial schwierig zu erlernen, andererseits haben auch Anfänger sehr viel Spass. Ich denke dass die Schwierigkeit in der selbsterschaffenen Komplexität liegt. Wenn ich einem Aussenstehenden versuche einen Wettkampfmodus zu erklären dann steigt der spätestens nach 30sek aus. Zudem kommt noch die spassbefreite Atmosphäre bei den Wettkämpfen. Es ist doch kein Wunder wenn dafür kaum überregionale Sponsoren zu finden sind die so ein Event pushen könnten.

Trial ist für funsportbegeisterte Kiddies auf den ersten Blick sicherlich genauso attraktiv wie BMX oder Skateboard fahren. Aber spätestens wenn sie mit der Vereinsmeierei oder dem überinstitutionalisierten Wettkampfgeschehen in Berührung kommen findet der Spass ein jähes Ende. Da macht halt Dirten, BMXen oder Skaten mehr Spass weil es dort neben den Wettkämpfen erstrebenswert ist einen neuen Trick zu schaffen. Beim Trial geht es um blau, grün oder rot, um 20" oder 26", darum ob singlespeed erlaubt ist oder Schaltung gefahren werden muss (zum Glück ja nicht mehr). 

Das Gegenbeispiel:

Parkours und Freerunning. Zwei Disziplinen die sauschwer, erheblich gefährlicher dafür aber einfach zu erklären sind. Die Wettkampfregeln versteht jedes Kind und die Atmosphäre ist jugendgerecht.

Mein Vorschlag für den Anfang:


Keine Trennung mehr in 26" und 20", wofür soll das überhaupt gut sein?

Eine Community-Schwierigkeitsskala (Beispiel Klettern) für "Sektionen" unterteilt in "natürlich" und "artifiziell". So könnte der Trialanfänger ganz ohne Wettkampf in seinen Schwierigkeitsgraden üben ohne auf den Palettenvergleich angewiesen zu sein.

Zwei Disziplinen nach dem Vorbild Parkour vs. Freerunning. Eine nach klassischem Trialvorbild, die Andere erweitert durch kreative Elemente.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2009)

hey der thread wird ja tatsächlich noch konstruktiv.

Find ich gut.

Also ich kann mich dem was ray und rainer nur anschließen. Trial über den Wettkampf bekannt zu machen, wird ohne tiefgreifende veränderungen kaum möglich sein.

Was spricht aber dagegen die Bekanntheit der "streetszene" zu steigern. Das geht durch medienpräsens. gute videos usw. 
Schaut euch an was öhler und raab machen. Nicht zu letzt danny mac,...

wettkampfsport ist und bleibt nicht nur für außenstehende unatraktiv. Es gibt auch viele Trialer die damit nichts anfangen kann. In cotbus war es intressant, da haben soviele leute nach der ersten runde aufgehört, weil sie keine lust mehr hatten. Und dort sind halt viele das erste mal wettkampf gefahren.


----------



## MaxTTH (11. November 2009)

So, ich muss mich jetzt doch auch mal beteiligen. Ich diskutiere nähmlich seit wenigen Wochen mit "Größen" des Trialsports über genau dieses Thema.
Erstmal zu den Aussagen die getroffen wurden. 
Der Wettkampfsport hat nicht das Problem unatracktiv zu sein - schaut euch Knokke, Graz, Barcelona, Moutier usw. an. Im Finale musste man sich jedes mal durch die Massen kämpfen. Fragt euch doch einfach mal selber als Zuschauer -> hättet ihr Lust wie bei der EM dieses Jahr geschehen im Matsch rum zu laufen um da ein paar Radfahrer zu sehen? Trial muss in die großen Städte gehen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Der Sport an sich reicht eben nicht aus das Zuschauer in die Gelände kommen.
Zu DannyMC und co. Alle diese Fahrer fahren relativ normale Bikes und das mit Absicht. Wie oft hört man - mit dem Rad könnt ich das auch. Danny und co sind mit ihren Rädern näher am Zuschauer und werden damit ganz anderst wahrgenommen - aber das ist kein richtiges Trial mehr.
Zu den Bildern - Ich hab auch schon öfter gedacht "man! sieht man ja gar nix auf dem Bild, kann man doch besser machen" aber naja besser als nix. Wenn man hört das Gilles net mal Zeit hat sich um die Sponsorensuche zu kümmern weil er so viel trainiert bin ich doch froh ab und zu solche Bilder zu sehen.

Danke für diese Diskussion, schön noch ein paar mehr Meinungen zu hören.
Grüße Max 
_____________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. November 2009)

ultra schwer umzusetzen... aber ich finde diese spanischen Indoor-WM (Motorrad) Veranstaltungen der hammer. (wie manche vllt wissen, kamen die bis 2008 auch noch im Fernsehn)

wenn so etwas einmal Publik ist... wird die Halle sicherlich voll sein.

wie gesagt. Jedoch müsste das zuerst mal angefangen/ bzw. umgesetzt werden.

Deswegen finde ich (wie Max), sind die WorldCups das perfekte Beispiel den Trial-Sport (Wettkampf) weiter populär zumachen.

(blödes Beispiel aber... Man vergleiche die Zuschauerzahlen von der WC-Ripoll Quali im matschigen Bachlauf ausserhalb vom Ort, mit der des Halbfinales/Finales, zentral im Ort, Hart-Sandplatz und spektakulär aufgebaute Sektionen.

Trial -> Olympisch...
würde die ganze Sache natürlich auch vorrantreiben
aber das Thema war ja schonmal da.


----------



## locdog (11. November 2009)

ich stimme max vollkommen zu. deshalb werden in PL immer mehr wettkampfe in den stadcentren durchgefuht mit positieven erfolg. ein pokallauf wahr sogar auf dem eingangsplatz des grossten einfaufs centrums schlesiens in katowice und trotz Regen und MIESEN wetter wahren doch viele leute stehen gebliegen und haben zugeschaut. lokales vernsehen wahr auch vor ort.

wens aber abegelegen wahr kamm auch keine sau....die ganzen BMX freeride usw seichen werden doch meist alle in centren gigantisch aufgebaut, dann ist es auch klar das sooo ein publikum dort auch angesprochen wird.....

.....also raus aus dem wald (zum teils)


----------



## insane (11. November 2009)

Trialwettkämpfe in die City zu bringen, würde sicher für mehr Publikum sorgen, das glaube ich auch. Wenigstens die "grossen" Veranstaltungen
Deutsche Meisterschaft, EM, WM etc. 
Was mir bei Trialwettkämpfen in Städten immer etwas fehlt ist der Anteil
der Natursektionen... Geschmackssache, ich weiß. andere sind froh darüber 



> Trial ist für funsportbegeisterte Kiddies auf den ersten Blick sicherlich genauso attraktiv wie BMX oder Skateboard fahren. Aber spätestens wenn sie mit der Vereinsmeierei oder dem überinstitutionalisierten Wettkampfgeschehen in Berührung kommen findet der Spass ein jähes Ende. Da macht halt Dirten, BMXen oder Skaten mehr Spass weil es dort neben den Wettkämpfen erstrebenswert ist einen neuen Trick zu schaffen.



Naja, es wird ja erstmal niemand gezwungen Wettkämpfe zu fahren. Zumindestens nicht bei uns im Verein. Momentan haben wir mehr "Trainingsfahrer" als "Wettkampffahrer". 

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass in den wichtigen BMW/Skateboard Wettbewerben von "echtem" Spass auch nicht mehr so viel übrig ist. Die Jungs und Mädels sind da sicher auch fokussiert auf den Wettbewerb und ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass da alle gut miteinander können. da gibts sicher auch richtige rivalität. Die trainieren auch das ganze Jahr und um von dem Sport leben zu können müssen auch dort erfolgserlebnisse her...


----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2009)

ich war erst einmal auf einem trial wettkampf und der war in graz mitten in der innenstadt. der raimund hat einen tollen parcour aufgebaut aber trotzdem fand ich das gebattle auf dem palettentrainingspark wesentlich geiler als das hochkonzentrierte rumgehüpfe mit 0,0 fahrweg/anlauf im wettkampf. wenn nur noch sidehop und gapen übrigbleibt dann sind das für mich die unattraktivsten aller trialtechniken.

für mich wär ein wettkampf sehenswert wenn es einen platz mit 10 verschieden schwierigen hindernissen gäbe und der fahrer selber entscheiden könnte ob er die leichten mit kreativen moves überwindet oder die schweren mit guter technik. 5min fahrzeit für jeden. das problem wäre sicher das dass ganze in trickgeballer ausarten würde und vom trial nicht mehr viel übrig wär.


----------



## ecols (11. November 2009)

Ich finde mit der Forderung mit Trialwettkämpfen an die zentralen Punkte in Großstädten zu gehen macht man es sich zu leicht. Natürlich sind dort mehr Zuschauer.. Aber deshalb greift man vielleicht auch höchstens 1% der Passanten ab. Das ändert meines Erachtens gar nichts an der Grundproblematik die Ray wie ich finde sehr treffend beschreiben hat und in die Kerbe von Rainer schlägt.

Schaut euch einmal an was in 5000 mSeelen Gemeinden oft beim sonntäglichen Fussballspiel los ist! Daran sollte man sich orientieren, eben weil der Großteil der Wettkämpfe KEINE WM ist und eben die Fahrer auch nicht mit diesem Niveau mit diesem Aufgebot an Titeln (Oooh, 3maliger Weltmeister, 4mal Europa und 6mal Deutscher!!) aufwarten können. 
Meine These hierzu ist: Ich bin der Meinung dass ein Wettkampf, bzw der Sport an sich auch auf diesem Niveau wesentlich attraktiver gestaltet werden könnte. Dafür müsste man allerdings davon abrücken dass man gerade shcon alles richtig macht und nur die "falschen Leute" (in Knokke gehts doch auch!) da sind. Wenn ihr eine öffentliche Party schmeißt und keiner kommt, hilft euch das auch ncihts wenns woanders prima funktioniert hat. Unterschiedliches Publikum braucht unterschiedliche Konzepte.

Ich persönlich fahre ab und an ganz gerne einen Wettkampf mit. Für mich wird das aber nie ein erstrebenswertes Ziel sein können, weil ich vermutlich mitte 30 bin bevor ich theoretisch (vom Trianingspensum) auf dem Elite Niveau angelangt sein könnte. Das ist neben Fulltimejob in diesem Alter nicht mehr möglich.

Was fehlt? eine Alternative. Eben die Genusskletterei auf 6er 7er Niveau. Das Freerunning mit kreativen Elementen, etc.
Könnte man derartiges in ein organisiertes Konzept bringen, wäre das für mich HÖCHST Attraktiv. Übrigens: ein weiterer Punkt ist die erhöhte Einstiegshürde Fahrrad, wenn kein Verein in der Nähe ist. Es gibt i.A. keine Möglichkeit einfach mal irgendwo hin zu gehen, alles auszuleihen und zu probieren (in Kletterhallen geht das). Dabei spielt auch die Beschaffenheit der Hindernisse - natürlich oder künstlich - erstmal keine Rolle. Ich finde künstliche in diesem Kontext sogar besser, weil sie kontrollierter und einfacher zu sehen sind. Die Linefindung (beim Klettern wie beim Trial) ist künstlich 1000mal einfacher als in der Natur.

So viel von mir, jetzt verschiebe ich den thread in einen neuen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (11. November 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass auch andere Gründe eine Rolle spielen. Am ehesten ist es wahrscheinlich noch mit Flatland-BMX zu vergleichen.
> 
> Zum einen ist Trial schwierig zu erlernen, andererseits haben auch Anfänger sehr viel Spass. Ich denke dass die Schwierigkeit in der selbsterschaffenen Komplexität liegt. Wenn ich einem Aussenstehenden versuche einen Wettkampfmodus zu erklären dann steigt der spätestens nach 30sek aus. Zudem kommt noch die spassbefreite Atmosphäre bei den Wettkämpfen. Es ist doch kein Wunder wenn dafür kaum überregionale Sponsoren zu finden sind die so ein Event pushen könnten.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du hast hier viele wichtige punkte richtig beschrieben. Allerdings denke ich nicht dass trial gleich attraktiv ist wie BMX oder skateboard (was ich beides viele jahre lang gemacht habe) Gründe dafür gibt es mehrere: 
1. Ist trial einerseits zu teuer (brauchbare BMX-Räder gibts mittlerweile schon für wenig geld! da sollten sich die trial-hersteller mal ein beispiel nehmen) und andererseits ist es unter umständen auch nicht ganz einfach überhaupt mal bikes & teile irgendwo zu finden!
2. Sind die Trialer (zumindest an den Wettkämpfen ) quasi die "Streber" unter den Extremsportlern, was nicht gerade cool wirkt auf kiddies nehm ich mal an. Skater studieren nicht in compression-leggins und mit isotonischen getränken verbissen die nächste sektion, sondern hängen in versifften jeans und mit cooler sonnenbrille energydrink-trinkenend rum und amüsieren sich! das strahlt natürlich was anderes aus und lässt sich in den medien auch gut verkaufen. Aber das kommt daher dass trial halt mehr "sport" ist als zB Bmx. obwohl die top-bmx leute natürlich auch viel trainieren. aber in all den jahren in denen ich bmx und skateboard gefahren bin, hab ich zB. nie eine diskussion über schnellkraftraining gehört oder ähnliches!
3. wie man beim erfolg von danny mac sieht, fehlen dem trial halt die backflips und spins etc um meeega aufregend zu sein. man schau sich mal die fmxler an. die fliegen halt krass durch die luft, und darum gibts einen riesen hype. Ich bin mir aber zu 100% sicher dass die leistung von gilles & co um vieles höher ist als die von den fmx-profis. aber man sieht es eben als leihe nicht..

trotz all diesen gründen könnte trial trotzdem grösser sein als es jetzt ist und man könnte auch mit dem bisherigen wettkampfformat die leute unterhalten, aber man müsste sie halt zuerst mal dazu bringen sich etwas damit auseinander zusetzten, zb am TV. man sieht das ja zb beim snooker oder curling. beides nicht wirklich aufregend, aber seits gut im fernsehen präsentiert wird, findens viele leute spannend. Das genau gleiche würde wohl auch mit trial passieren wenns eine platform erhalten würde. Aber dazu müssten die medien zuerst mal drauf aufmerksam werden. und somit sind wir wieder beim anfangs-problem... 

aber so schlimm find ich das jetzt eigentlich auch nicht, dass trial nicht so bekannt ist...


----------



## insane (12. November 2009)

ride schrieb:


> Aber das kommt daher dass trial halt mehr "sport" ist als zB Bmx. obwohl die top-bmx leute natürlich auch viel trainieren. aber in all den jahren in denen ich bmx und skateboard gefahren bin, hab ich zB. nie eine diskussion über schnellkraftraining gehört oder ähnliches!



in meiner Trialjugend war ich mal in einem Trainingslager zusammen mit dem Baden-Württembergischen Jugend-Landeskader der BMXer ( BMX Rennen), die haben sehr wohl Schnellkrafttraining gemacht und auch kräftig im Kraftraum gepumpt...


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. November 2009)

An BMX-Race sollte man sich nicht unbedingt orientieren, die haben wohl ein viel grÃ¶Ãeres "PR-Problem" als wir. Aber hey, die sind olympisch! ... ;-)

Ich glaube Hauptproblem sind die wenigen GelÃ¤nde in Deutschland. Viele Eltern wÃ¼rden gerne ihrem Jungen die MÃ¶glichkeiten geben den Sport zu betreiben. Sobald die aber hÃ¶ren, dass das nÃ¤chste TrialgelÃ¤nde 50+km weit weg ist (in D leider eher die Regel als Ausnahme) lÃ¤sst das Interesse schlagartig nach.
Insofern macht es auch nur Sinn WettkÃ¤mpfe in Stadte zu bringen, wo dann die Interessierten (von einem Verein) aufgefangen werden. Beispiel NDM Bremen: So viele Starter, dass das Warten kein SpaÃ macht, aber nur eine kleine (zudem stark alternde) Szene. Das nÃ¤chste GelÃ¤nde wÃ¤re 60km weit weg, das ÃbernÃ¤chste Ã¼ber 100. De facto bleibt keiner am Sport hÃ¤ngen, wenn der Circus die Stadt verlassen hat.
Verein und Funsport wiederspricht sich nicht. Verein hat nur Vorteile - inwiefern jeder einzelne seine Wettkampfambitionen auslebt bleibt ja einem selbst Ã¼berlassen. Man kann WettkÃ¤mpfe auch ohne Skins fahren. Und der Citytrialer macht Â´ne Menge Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Indoor-Motorradtrial ist letztenendes Â´ne Show. (Rechnet sich auch nur, wenn dort tausende von Leuten sitzen, die 35â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´s Ticket Zahlen.) Solche Einladungsveranstaltungen gabÂ´s in den 90ern mal. KÃ¶nnte sich ja mal wieder einer dran machen ;-) 
ShowÂ´s fahren ist gut. Dual-Trial auch. Von mir aus auch Â´nen Style-Trial. Aber ich glaub Sektionen fahren ist immer noch das Richtigste. Klar, mit FinallÃ¤ufen in den oberen Klassen...


----------



## jan_hl (12. November 2009)

ride schrieb:


> 1. Ist Trial einerseits zu teuer (brauchbare BMX-Räder gibts mittlerweile schon für wenig geld! da sollten sich die trial-hersteller mal ein beispiel nehmen)


Das Problem ist leider, dass BMX Raeder (zumindest potentiell) von der Technik deutlich einfacher und dadurch preiswerter sind als Trial Raeder:
- Trial geht ohne gute bremsen gar nicht <- allein hier stecken mal locker 100 bis 200 euro unterschied drin
- Trial Raeder brauchen nen stabileren Freilauf, bzw. ein stabileren Antriebsstrang <- kostet Geld
- Beim BMX regt sich keiner auf wenn das Rad mal 12 kg oder mehr wiegt <- ein einfacher Stahlrahmen spart auch Geld
- ...


----------



## Ray (12. November 2009)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist trial einerseits zu teuer (brauchbare BMX-RÃ¤der gibts mittlerweile schon fÃ¼r wenig geld! da sollten sich die trial-hersteller mal ein beispiel nehmen) und andererseits ist es unter umstÃ¤nden auch nicht ganz einfach Ã¼berhaupt mal bikes & teile irgendwo zu finden!
> 2. Sind die Trialer (zumindest an den WettkÃ¤mpfen ) quasi die "Streber" unter den Extremsportlern, was nicht gerade cool wirkt auf kiddies nehm ich mal an. Skater studieren nicht in compression-leggins und mit isotonischen getrÃ¤nken verbissen die nÃ¤chste sektion, sondern hÃ¤ngen in versifften jeans und mit cooler sonnenbrille energydrink-trinkenend rum und amÃ¼sieren sich! das strahlt natÃ¼rlich was anderes aus und lÃ¤sst sich in den medien auch gut verkaufen. Aber das kommt daher dass trial halt mehr "sport" ist als zB Bmx. obwohl die top-bmx leute natÃ¼rlich auch viel trainieren. aber in all den jahren in denen ich bmx und skateboard gefahren bin, hab ich zB. nie eine diskussion Ã¼ber schnellkraftraining gehÃ¶rt oder Ã¤hnliches!
> 3. wie man beim erfolg von danny mac sieht, fehlen dem trial halt die backflips und spins etc um meeega aufregend zu sein. man schau sich mal die fmxler an. die fliegen halt krass durch die luft, und darum gibts einen riesen hype. Ich bin mir aber zu 100% sicher dass die leistung von gilles & co um vieles hÃ¶her ist als die von den fmx-profis. aber man sieht es eben als leihe nicht..



Beim ersten Punkt kann ich Dir nur bei den Suchkosten beipflichten. Ansonsten denke ich dass sich die Einstiegspreise nach unten entwickelt haben. Jugendliche lassen sich auch 2000-3000â¬ Euro Dirtbikes zum Geburtstag schenken wieso also dann kein Trialbike.

Bei Deiner zweiten Anmerkung stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Ich will ich keinesfalls die wettkampforientierten Leistungssportler unter und uns diskreditieren, genausowenig wie ich mit meinem vorherigen Post die Trialvereine kritisieren wollte (als Kommentag zum Post von insane), auch wenn es zugegebenermassen etwas provokant formuliert war. Unsere Vereine leisten einen super Job und sind maÃgeblich dafÃ¼r verantwortlich dass es Ã¼berhaupt Biketrial gibt. Dieses Auftreten kÃ¶nnte aber unter UmstÃ¤nden abschreckend fÃ¼r Neulinge oder lifestyle-orientierte Sportler wirken, die das RÃ¼ckgrat jeder Fun- oder Extremsportart bilden. 

Anmerkung drei stimme ich teilweise zu. Die Weltelite spielt bei Training und Wettkampfvorbereitung in der gleichen Liga wie andere Leistungssportler. Im BMX mag es diese Trainingsstrukturierung nicht geben, ich bezweifle aber dass die Profis dort nicht minder hart und zielgerichtet trainieren wie beim Trial. Schaut Euch nur mal die Trainingsvideos von Mark Webb und Alex Coleborn an, die fahren ab 8 Uhr morgens den ganzen Tag 7d/w.



			
				ride schrieb:
			
		

> trotz all diesen grÃ¼nden kÃ¶nnte trial trotzdem grÃ¶sser sein als es jetzt ist und man kÃ¶nnte auch mit dem bisherigen wettkampfformat die leute unterhalten, aber man mÃ¼sste sie halt zuerst mal dazu bringen sich etwas damit auseinander zusetzten, zb am TV. man sieht das ja zb beim snooker oder curling. beides nicht wirklich aufregend, aber seits gut im fernsehen prÃ¤sentiert wird, findens viele leute spannend. Das genau gleiche wÃ¼rde wohl auch mit trial passieren wenns eine platform erhalten wÃ¼rde. Aber dazu mÃ¼ssten die medien zuerst mal drauf aufmerksam werden. und somit sind wir wieder beim anfangs-problem...
> 
> aber so schlimm find ich das jetzt eigentlich auch nicht, dass trial nicht so bekannt ist...



Ich denke fÃ¼r die leistungsorientierten Fahrer kÃ¶nnte das schon ein Problem darstellen. FÃ¼r den Hobbytrialisten sicherlich nicht, da kann man ja immerhin seinen Exotenstatus voll ausspielen.

@Admins
Bitte korrigiert mal einer den Thread-Titel. Wenn ich den schon nicht selbst erÃ¶ffnet habe will ich wenigstens, dass er richtig geschrieben wird


----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2009)

> Das nächste Gelände wäre 60km weit weg, das Übernächste über 100.


Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich nur 60km fahren müsste.
Im nordosten der republik geht garnichts. ich müsste in jede richtung mind. 150km fahren. eher 200km.

Scheint ja im süden/westen der rep. etwas besser zusein. 

Vereine fördern undgemein die glaubwürdigkeit/seriösität des sportes. Spricht man mich auf der straße an ob ich in einem Verein bin und ich dann mit nein antworte, wird man direkt als freizeitsportler abgetan.

Selbst meine mutter nimmt den sport wenig ernst. ich bin mir sicher, wenn sie vereinsbeiträge zahlen müsste würde sie den Sport bedeutend ernster nehmen.

Als gutes beispiel für die ernsthaftigkeit fällt mir grade was aus dem bereich der leichtathletik ein: es gibt so viele leute die durchaus ernsthaft und planmäßig laufen gehen um sich auf einen marathon oder ähnliches vorzubereiten. 
Wenn der selbe Sportler nun in einem Verein wäre unter Anleitung eines Trainers in einer Gruppe laufen würde, würden ihm Bedeutendmehr leute ein seriösität des trainings zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (12. November 2009)

> Dieses Auftreten könnte aber unter Umständen abschreckend für Neulinge oder lifestyle-orientierte Sportler wirken, die das Rückgrat jeder Fun- oder Extremsportart bilden.


Ist Trial (noch) Funsport oder viel mehr Leistungssport? 
Beim BMX kannst Du dich beliebig als Stuntman, als technisch Versierter, als Phantasievoller etc. etabliereren, beim Trial zählt in erster Linie höhe - auch bei den Nicht-Wettkampf-Fahrern.


----------



## Ray (12. November 2009)

Deine Meinung zu BMX teile ich nur bedingt, das soll aber hier nicht Thema sein. Wenn Du beim Trial Recht hast muss ich mich fragen wieso es dann diese umständlichen Sektionen gibt. In der Leichtathletik gibt es doch auch Hochsprung, Weitsprung, Dreisprung und eben auch den Hindernislauf.

Ich halte die bisherige Biketrial Definition der UCI für nicht zukunftsfähig, da sie mit Guinesswettbewerben und Talentshows (Bikehochsprung, Balancierwettbewerbe, etc.) konkurrieren muss.

Im Klettern gibt es auch streitbare aber objektivierbare Schwierigkeitsgrade die z.B. die Länge, die Einzelschwierigkeit und die Gefahr mit einschliessen. Beim Trial mag der Wettkampffahrer sagen, dass es hier auch sowas gibt. Die Schwierigkeitsdefinitionen (z.B. Elite) haben aber nach dem Wettkampf keinen Bestand mehr.


----------



## Surfmoe (12. November 2009)

Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von Trialwettkaempfen, um ehrlich zu sein. Finde es faszinierend, was man mit einem Bike hinbekommen kann, aber was mir beim Trial ein wenig fehlt ist der Flow. Es sind einzelne Bewegungen, die an sich wirklich stark sind, aber dazwischen sind wieder 2 Minuten Pause mind bis man uebers naechste Hindernis oder was auch immer.. klar, ist notwendig teilweise, aber macht das ganze fuer mich als Zuschauer (und nur aus der Perspektive kann ichs beurteilen) relativ langweilig.


----------



## ride (12. November 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Beim ersten Punkt kann ich Dir nur bei den Suchkosten beipflichten. Ansonsten denke ich dass sich die Einstiegspreise nach unten entwickelt haben. Jugendliche lassen sich auch 2000-3000 Euro Dirtbikes zum Geburtstag schenken wieso also dann kein Trialbike.
> 
> Bei Deiner zweiten Anmerkung stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Ich will ich keinesfalls die wettkampforientierten Leistungssportler unter und uns diskreditieren, genausowenig wie ich mit meinem vorherigen Post die Trialvereine kritisieren wollte (als Kommentag zum Post von insane), auch wenn es zugegebenermassen etwas provokant formuliert war. Unsere Vereine leisten einen super Job und sind maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich dass es überhaupt Biketrial gibt. Dieses Auftreten könnte aber unter Umständen abschreckend für Neulinge oder lifestyle-orientierte Sportler wirken, die das Rückgrat jeder Fun- oder Extremsportart bilden.
> 
> ...



Zu 1. ok da hast du recht, die fälle gibts sicherlich. aber es gibt auch viele die sich das nicht leisten können, aber trotzdem gerne mal ausprobieren würden. 
Zu 2. Ich war bisher auf 3 wettkämpfen (als zuschauer)und da kam es mir einfach so vor als dürfte man zB. die fahrer gar nicht ansprechen, weil man sie dann in ihrere konzentration stören könnte oder sowas... zumindest war niemand sehr gesprächig. und wenn ich das mit dem forum hier vergleiche und man sieht wie nett und hilfsbereit eigentlich alle sind, dann kommt das an den wettkämpfen eben nicht so rüber! 
Ich fand die wettkämpfe zwar total interessant, aber die allgemeine stimmung war halt nie so gut und locker wie aufnem bmx-contest oder so. 
3. Also bmxer(freestyler) und skater die fahren halt einfach den ganzen tag, aber nicht in vereinen und mit organisierten trainings. da ist alles viel weniger leistungs- und wettkampforientiert. das hab ich damit gemeint. klar nehmen einige dann die contests auch sehr ernst, weil sie einfach die kohle gewinnen wollen oder gute ergebnisse brauchen für ihre sponsoren. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich find das auch überhaupt nicht schlimm, dass trial mehr leistungsorientiert ist. weil es bleibt ja doch jedem selber überlassen ob er wettkämpfe fahren will oder einfach nur in der city etc. Aber gerade weil die pros so hart trainieren im trial, würde es eigentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdienen als zB FMX etc.

deinen 4. punkt (zum thema TV) hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich verstanden. vielleicht kannst du das nochmal erklären warum das für die leistungsorientierten fahrer schwierig wäre!? ich hab damit nicht irgendwelche halligalli-auftritte gemeint, sondern gut gemachte Beiträge zu Wettbewerben. Weil ich bin mir sicher dass wenn man das professionel übertragen würde, mit mehreren kameras, zeitlupen, interessanten kommentaren etc dann würde trial echt gut rüberkommen am tv! ein gutes beispiel ist zum beispiel auch springreiten. da entsteht nämlich auch eine grosse spannung ob nun der nächste reiter mit weniger punkten durchkommt! und ansonsten ist das sicher weit weniger spektakulär als trial und trotzdem wirds am tv gesendet und geschaut. und die normalen sektionen könnte man dann immernoch mit zuschauerfreundlichen dingen wie Hochsprung, freestyle oder ähnlichem ergänzen!


----------



## jem23 (12. November 2009)

huar voll viel zu lesen.. hab grad ganich soviel zeit 
aber ich kann rides erstem kommentar voll zustimmen
also bis dahin hab ichs geschafft^^

mir schwebte auch vor das (wettkampffahren) fetzt einfach nich genug 
dass es oft zu weit ab vom schuss veranstaltet wird seh ich auch so
guckt euch koxx days barcelona an da is der bär los
wieso gibs sowas nich in berlin? oder hamburg? oder münchen?

ich könnt mir auch coole sektionen in städten vorstellen
da gibs sau oft flashiges gelände da kann man doch drum
herum basteln, ich glaub die verantwortlichen hatten einfach
nur noch nich die richtigen ideen und niemand sagt sie ihnen

ein lob auf den fredd echt coole diskussion!!


----------



## MaxTTH (25. November 2009)

Gerade online gekommen - die Schweizer ändern ihr System etwas -hier- 
Trial-Inside berichtet über eine Revolution. Ich finde die Änderungen jetzt nicht soo besonderst, aber es tut sich etwas und das in kurzer Zeit. 
Grüße
Max


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2009)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Gerade online gekommen - die Schweizer ändern ihr System etwas -hier-
> Trial-Inside berichtet über eine Revolution. Ich finde die Änderungen jetzt nicht soo besonderst, aber es tut sich etwas und das in kurzer Zeit.
> Grüße
> Max



Warum nicht in englisch?
So wird das nie was


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. November 2009)

bin mal gespannt, ob es was bringt.
finde aber super, dass was passiert, bzw. jem. mal einen neuen weg probiert.


----------



## ecols (25. November 2009)

Das als Revolution zu feiern enspricht ziemlich meinem Bild des Wettkampfsports. Leider.


----------



## ecols (29. November 2009)

Bin gerade durch die Diskussion im ZDF-Thread drauf gekommen doch mal nach den Google Trends zu kucken. Offensichtlich hat das Interesse an Trial stetig abgenommen, im Gegensatz zum publizierten Content der stetig zugenommen hat. (rot ist Trail)





Bedeutet das nun dass das Interesse einfach weniger geworden ist indem sich mehr Leute damit beschäftigen? Ist Trial langweiliger (im Vergleich zu den Alternativen) geworden? Oder ist schlichtweg der Content derart schlecht (aufbereitet), dass das Interesse nachlässt?

Ich wollte nur ein paar Denkanstöße geben. (Ein Klick auf die Grafik öffnet die Quellenseite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (29. November 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Bin gerade durch die Diskussion im ZDF-Thread drauf gekommen doch mal nach den Google Trends zu kucken. Offensichtlich hat das Interesse an Trial stetig abgenommen, im Gegensatz zum publizierten Content der stetig zugenommen hat. (rot ist Trail)



die Statistik sagt ja erstmal nur aus, wie oft bei Google nach Trial gesucht wurde. Interessant wäre dass im Zusammenhang mit den Zugriffsstatistiken der Internetseiten die Trial-Content anbieten.

Sprich, ob diese auch zurück gehen, gleich geblieben sind oder gar steigen. 

Jemand der Zugang zur Szene gefunden hat, sucht vermutlich nicht mehr so oft bei Google sondern kennt die Seiten auf denen er die Infos findet, die ihn interessieren. Hat sie in seinen Bookmarks, folgt Querverweisen der Seiten die er kennt. Davon bekommt Google ja nichts mit.


----------



## -OX- (29. November 2009)

neee ecols ich glaub das geht so nicht, 
da bei deiner Abfrage ja auch "Motorad Trial" mit rein fliest oder 
"trial and error" oder "trial version verlängern" usw. usw... 

Oder ???

[Nonsens On] 
Blowjob und Trial liefern in etwa die gleiche Tendenz 
[Nonsens Off]


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. November 2009)

Ich habe mir auch mal ein par Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht und habe grad auch nix besseres zu tun, als sie nun aufzuschreiben....;-)

Wo liegt das Grundproblem der Unpopularität? ich glaube an der fehlenden Anzahl aktiver Fahrer, denn gäbe es mehr Fahrer, kämen Städte, Gemeinden und Vereine nicht mehr daran vorbei eine Möglichkeit zum Training zur verfügung zu stellen, oder den Sport in gewisserweise zu untetstüzen. Wäre dies jedoch der Fall, würden mehr Leute den Sport kennen und als solchen registrieren und akzeptieren. Daraus folgt automatisch ein höheres Intresse dafür und auch die Medien müssten sich mit dem Thema befassen. Somit gäbe es mehr Sponsoren für Top-Fahrer, Wettkämpfe und so weiter.
etc....etc......es geht nur so weiter. 

Jedoch befindet sich der Sport wegen diesem Grundproblem in einer Art Teufelskreis, da man einfach nicht voran kommt, ohne den nötigen Breitensport, der den Spitzensport unterstützt bzw finanziert.

Warum ist Trial keine Trendsportart, die 100000 leute machen wollen, vorallem Kids?
Fangen wir mal grundlegend an.
ich glaube mit wettkampftsport generell kannst du heute niemand mehr begeistern, egal um welchen sport es sich handelt, denn auch die ganzen Sportvereine verzeichnen schwindende Mitgliederzahlen, etc.
Und genau hier liegt eigentlich das noch nicht ausgeschöpfte Potenzial des Fahrradtrial. der Bereich Street-Trial. Man stelle sich die Frage, wieso sich unzählige Kiddies irgendwelche überteuerten Streetbikes kaufen, um dann am Ende genauso rum zueiern, wie ihre vermeindlichen Vorbilder? Weil es einfach cool ist lässig in der City n par coole sachen zu machen.
genau aus diesem grund habe ich ja auch angefangen und nicht weil ich umbedingt wettkämpfe fahren wollte. Oder warum sieht man überall so viele junge bmx'er, streeter, skater, usw. Diese Trendsportarten haben einfach ein lässiges, chilliges und cooles image. trial hat gar kein image, weils keiner kennt.

Hinzu kommt noch der imense Druck, der auf jungen Menschen heute lastet. G8, wenig ausbildungsplätze, etc. Da hat niemand mehr bock sich in der Freizeit noch mehr davon aufzuhalsen.

Wie vermittel ich den Kids, dass trialen geil ist? Keine Ahnung. 
wettkämpfe in die städte und zu den leuten bringen wäre eine möglcihkeit, aber man muss dem sport ein cooles image verpassen.

Bis sich an der Situation nichts ändert, bleibt der Hochleistungs und Leistungssport Biketrial nur denen vorenthalten, die eine imense Leidenschaft dafür entwicklet haben, den es ist und bleib eine brotlose Kunst.

Trotzdem liebe ich es....

Ride on.

Max


----------



## ecols (29. November 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch der imense Druck, der auf jungen Menschen heute lastet. G8, wenig ausbildungsplätze, etc. Da hat niemand mehr bock sich in der Freizeit noch mehr davon aufzuhalsen.


Diese Aussage kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Wenn du keinen Vergleich hast hast du keine Ahnung wie du deine eigene Situation einschätzen sollst. Natürlich ist es vielleicht gerade etwas stressig, aber der Vergleichzwischen G8 und G9 ist absolut hirnrissig, weil nur wenige Jahrgänge den Unterschied überhaupt bemerken.

Fakt ist: die Kids HABEN Zeit am Bahnhof rumzulungern oder sich nen Wodka-Blutorange Mix im Bushäuschen reinzuziehen. Eben diese Energie/Zeit/Geld könnten sie genauso gut in einen Sport investieren. Warum tun sie das nicht? 

Es fehlt der Zugang. Weder die Eltern noch irgendwer bietet es ihnen an. Ich merke es, wenn cih in der City unterwegs bin, schon dass die Kids meinen Sport cool finden. Allerdings stehen die meisten Citytrialer einfach vor dem Problem dass sie eben nicht auf feste Trainingszeiten mit vielleicht einem Leihrad verweisen können. Ich habe auch selber keine Ahnung wie man das ändern könnte. Für mich scheint es aber extrem wichtig einfach eine Plattform anbieten zu können (regelmäßiges Training) wo Neueinsteiger hin können. Das ist extrem schwierig zu realisieren. Dann könnte man allerdings auch mit Schulen zusammenarbeiten und dort gezielt promoten.

Ich habe schon ein paar Erfahrungen bei Shows oder auch "Mitmachtagen" gesammelt bei der selbst das Fahren über 1-2 Paletten den meisten super getaugt hat. Wie man das alltagstauglich macht, weiß ich aber einfach noch nicht. Ich versuche einfach auch mit vielen interessierten Zuschauern zu reden. Ich glaube alleine das hilft schon. 

Fahren, Fahren, Fahren.. 

_ecols_


----------



## Eisbein (29. November 2009)

> akt ist: die Kids HABEN Zeit am Bahnhof rumzulungern oder sich nen Wodka-Blutorange Mix im Bushäuschen reinzuziehen. Eben diese Energie/Zeit/Geld könnten sie genauso gut in einen Sport investieren. Warum tun sie das nicht?



Das ist aber nicht allgemein gültig. Es gibt genug jugendliche die verdammt viel mit der schule am hut haben. es ist ja nicht nur mit den 4-8stunden schule getan. Aber naja.
Dann kommt zur schule meist noch ein anderes hobby und dann käme erst trial.
Wobei trial ja echt gut zum abschalten ist. Mir hat es bei der vorbereitung zum abi immer ganz gut geholfen, wenn ich mal abschalten wollte.


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. November 2009)

falls mit dem g8 und dem g9 die einführung des 12 jährigen schulsystems gemeint ist, dann ist das ja wohl ein schlechter witz, wer sich da alles drüber aufregt,der imense stress für die armen kleinen kinder... im osten war das schon immer so und keiner hat damit ein problem und sachsen hat trotzdem eines der angesehensten abiture. das wird scheinbar immer übersehen. 

ging jetz übrigens nicht gegen dich max, mich nervt nur das ständige rumgeheule über das thema


----------



## 525Rainer (29. November 2009)

sooft wie die kids heute online sind können die auch nicht weniger freizeit haben wie wir damals.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. November 2009)

naja, das mit g8 und so war auch eher nur als randaspekt gemeint, also sollte man das nicht so aufbauschen. fakt ist, dass man nun schon ab der 5. klasse bis zur 8.std. und so hat, was ich persönlich für absolut destruktiv für die persönliche entwicklung eines jugendlichen halte.

aber im prinzip habt ihr schon recht, jedoch war es wie gesagt eher beiläufig


----------



## vitaminsaft (30. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte als Trialanfänger auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich denke, dass ein großes Problem der Zugang zum Sport ist. Ich wohne seit 5 Jahren in Berlin und habe noch nicht einen Trialer gesehen... Zwar gibt es Videos im Netz aber so richtig aufmerksam bin ich erst geworden, als ich die Show auf der Berliner Fahrradmesse gesehen habe. Dort konnte man auch Probefahren und sich mir den Fahrern unterhalten. Und jetzt danach bin ich fest entschlossen diesen Sport zu machen.
Trialer müssen mehr Präsens zeigen, gerade in der Stadt. Sonst wird keine Sau darauf aufmerksam.

Als nächstes denke ich ist die Internetpräsens zu gering. Man findet als unwissender kaum Informationen zu dem Sport, wie eine eigene Trialhomepage. Ich habe auch nach Videos gesucht, so wie "new world disorder" für downhill... Aber ich habe nicht wirklich etwas gefunden.

Und da vergeht einem auch schnell die Lust, wenn man nicht mal ausreichend Infos findet.

Auch daran sollte gearbeitet werden.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (30. November 2009)

Ja der Zugang ist meiner Meinung das Hauptproblem.

ich selbst zähle mich ja noch zu den Beginnern, aber ich werde oft 
von den jugendlichen  "Zuschauern"  gefragt "wo kann man das lernen"

Tja was gibt man da für eine Antwort  ??

Das einzige was ich dann sagen kann, man muß es selbst lernen !
ziemlich demotivierend  !
(und das ich der einzige Spinner in ca. 40km Radius bin der so etwas tut)


----------



## ride (30. November 2009)

schade ist halt auch, dass trial nicht mehr mit den anderen funsportarten wie skateboarden, bmx, fmx, etc verbunden wird. Früher hat man diese sportarten oft an den gleichen events gesehen (zB in form von shows) und auch im TV in den gleichen Sendegefässen. ich kann mich zb erinnern, dass bei den allerersten X-games (ich glaube 1995) trial noch eine Disziplin war. und somit haben 1. millionen Menschen trial gesehen und 2. war trial ein teil dieser "coolen" funsportarten und hat somit sicher auch bei den kidz interesse geweckt. 
Heute besteht  vielleicht auch noch das Problem, dass viele Trial nicht kennen oder einordnen können. ich denke wenn jemand einen 20"-trialer sieht, dann denkt er es handle sich um BMX und beim 26" ists einfach ein Mountainbiker oder so.. d.h. die Kidz kommen gar nicht auf die Idee im Internet oder so nach trial zu suchen. Tiral fällt dann einfach unter BMX oder sonst eine populärere Extremsportart. Vielleicht ist das auch ein grund warum viele kidz die bock haben ein paar tricks mit dem rad zu machen, automatisch ein bmx kaufen. die kapieren den unterschied gar nicht richtig...

Ausserdem braucht Trial halt auch bessere videos, die im Internet nicht nur von trialern angeschaut werden. Man sieht ja wie viel Aufmerksamkeit Danny mac gerade kriegt... Sponsoren wie RedBull etc können da sicher helfen.


----------



## locdog (30. November 2009)

ein Argument ist auch das man min. nen Jahr investieren muss um Überhaupt einigermaßen auf dem HR über par Hindernisse zu hüpfen. wen man das nach machen will was man in ordentlichen viedos sieht braucht es schon mehrere Jahre. Der anfang ist halt ekstrem demotivierend. wen man da nicht den willen hat kann es auch gleich sein lassen. Also trial bike kaufen und dann gleich spass haben ist leider nicht. 

bmx, free ride usw., fur das alles braucht man auch viel trening aber um erstmal uber ne hupe zu springen bedarfs nur eier und kaum technik, und spas macht das trotzdem 

also wen man als anfanger anfangen will braucht man schon min. einen partner oder besser ne kleine gruppe, wen da noch ein erfahrener trialer mit im bunde ist macht es um so mehr spass und man lernt sehr schnell.

Alleine das durch zu ziehen ist schon extrem hart und man muss schon einen gewissen Charakter haben (und auch ein bisschen bekloppt  ) ....ich spreche aus Erfahrung, denn ich selbst musste mir alles selber bei bringen, und auch die ganzen trenings alleine durch zu ziehen...und das schon seit 9 Jahren :|
Viele freunde die nicht 100% bei der sache wahren haben aufgehort. Sind in der Entwicklung stehen geblieben, Frust kam auf und dann das aus.


----------



## ecols (30. November 2009)

Was mir auch aufegefallen ist: Wenn man sich mit Kids unterhalt stellt man fest, dass viele (bei uns) ein Dirtbike haben. Wenn man ihnen dann erklärt dass sie fürs gleiche Geld auch ein Trialbike bekommen hätten sind sie oft enttäuscht. Warum? Weil sie den Sport vielleicht cooler finden, mit dem Dirter auch nichts können, aber der Papa halt einfach zum örtlichen Radhändler gegangen ist und ein Rad "zum Hüpfen" gekauft hat. 





			
				Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Anfang wirds schon reichen.


Das ist natürlich Mist! Wie kommt man da raus? 

Mehr machen was wir eh schon probieren. Mehr Kontakt mit der Regionalpresse, Vereine gründen, Schulen besuchen, Shows fahren (auch mal ohne Kohle in der Fußgängerzone), Fernehbeiträge , usw.. Und vor allem: Geduldig Auskunft geben.


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. November 2009)

bei den ganzen überlegungen sollte man sich trotzdem mal die frage stellen, ob der trialsport denn noch das selbe sein würde, wenn er so populär wie skaten wäre?

ich finde die ganzen aspekte wie: die erstaunten blicke von passanten, beifall, teilweise sogar richtige menschenansammlungen bei größeren sessions...
hat das schonmal einer bei skatern gesehn? wenn nur 2-3 leute in einer großstadt skaten würden, wären die leute sicher auch verblüfft, wie man auf sonem brett mit rollen fahren kann.

oder auch das gefühl etwas eigenes zu machen, oder die tatsache, dass bei den 1000enden neu anfängern dann auch sicher ein paar talente dabei wären, so dass man dann selber schnell ins untere mittelmaß abgleiten könnte.

sicher würden dann mehrere trialparks gebaut werden, aber das chillige fahren in der city, vielleicht auch irgendwo mal ausversehen ne kleine kerbe in die mauer schlagen, worüber im moment meist hinweggesehn wird, ich glaube nicht dass das bei 1000 trialern noch so gern gesehen wäre.

die ganzen kids die sich ein bike kaufen und dann,wie die meisten skater nur irgendwo rumsitzen und ******* bauen? würde das unseren ruf verbessern?

thema show fahren: glaubt ihr irgendwer würde dann noch was für ne show bezahlen, wenn man damit den ganzen tag im tv oder in der stadt bombardiert werden würde? wohl eher nicht.

vielleicht finden wir ja dieses hobby so gut, gerade weil es eben so ist wie es ist?...


----------



## kamo-i (30. November 2009)

@HeavyMetal:

Danke. =)

Ähnliche Meinung habe ich auch. Also klar bin ich auch dafür, dass sich der Sport weiterentwickelt. Aber das er ZU kommerziell wird will ich auch nicht! 

Abgesehen davon das ich Fußball so interessant wie Bügeln finde, genieße ich es einfach zu sehr mich von der Masse abzuheben und einen Sport zu verfolgen wie es nicht jeder zweite Dulli tut! 

Also wenn es noch ein paar Jahre so weitergeht wie bisher (auch durch Danny) wird sich die Community schon von ganz allein vergrößern. Und ist doch gut, wenn Sie nur aus total-in-den-Sport-Verliebte besteht!



Was den Wettbewerb betrifft will ich nichts zu sagen. Da bin ich nicht in der Materie. Aber Street ist schon alles gut wies läuft. (finde ich)

*duckundweg* 

=)

*EDIT:*



HeavyMetal schrieb:


> vielleicht finden wir ja dieses hobby so gut, gerade weil es eben so ist wie es ist?...



--> meiner Meinung nach der beste Satz in diesem Thread! =)


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (30. November 2009)

@Heavymetal & Kamo-i : Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass es die genau gleiche Diskussion damals unter den BMX Leuten gegeben hat vor etlichen jahren als ich noch selber gefahren bin. Da gabs auch viele die eine ähnliche Meinung bzw Befürchtung hatten wie ihr. Heute ist es jedoch so dass kaum einer mehr traurig darüber ist, dass BMX grösser und populärer geworden ist. weil die positiven Effekte (mehr sponsoren, mehr geld, mehr & bessere events, mehr skateparks (trainingsmöglichkeiten), billigere bikes und parts etc..) überwiegen einfach deutlich! ich denke dass es beim trial genau so wäre. Aber eben, ich glaube nicht dass es jemals dazu kommen wird. was ich jedoch selber auch nicht sooo schlimm finde...


----------



## bike-show.de (30. November 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Biketrial [...] ist und bleib eine brotlose Kunst.



Ne. Da kann man schon soviel Geld mit verdienen, dass es einen durchs Studium bringt.

Ich hatte das ja schon mal gesagt:
Alle, die nicht Danny Mac heissen, müssen halt Initiative zeigen. Fotos und Videos machen. Alle paar Monate halt ein paar Clips/Fotos und Showberichte. Das summiert sich über die Jahre. Das ganze sammelt man in einer Mappe und klappert Sponsoren ab (oder stellt es online). Nein, man darf nicht aufgeben, wenn von 10 Anfragen 10 absagen. Dann muss mal halt 10 andere probieren. So haben es Oli Scheffler und Andi Kromer vor 15 Jahren zu uns gesagt und so hat es auch funktioniert.

Dann muss man mal ein Showkonzept entwickeln. Nein, es reicht nicht 10 Paletten tippen zu können. Nein, die Kunden haben keinen Bock, Paletten anzuschleppen. Ja, Moderation ist wichtig. Ja, Humor und Abwechslung (Improvisation) ist wichtig. Ja, man bekommt einen stattlichen Showaufbau mit Musikanlage und zwei Fahrrädern in einen lumpigen Astra Kombi. Ja, man kann einen Showaufbau für ein ein paar Hundert Euro selber bauen. Es gab Zeiten, da hat unser kompletter Aufbau mit Musikanlage, Hinderniskisten *und* Auto weniger gekostet, als so manches Koxx hier  Die Investition hat man nach einem halben Dutzend Auftritten wieder drin.

Also Leute. Macht mal Initiative.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. November 2009)

ich glaube von danny mac wird nicht mehr viel trial übrigbleiben. die andere szene findets doch ehrlichgesagt hauptsächlich gut weil er fettere 360er und flairs macht wie die bmxer und den tailwhip kann. darum war jeff lenosky auch bis teil 8 in nwd dabei und bei ryan leech war eher schluss. weil jeff macht barspins usw. 
jetzt war auch der beste zeitpunkt für danny weil den dirtern ihr ständig gleiches gehüpfe selbst schon langweilig wird.

trial ist alleine für mich interessant aber ich find so mischformen eigentlich auch schöner anzuschaun. in der tourenszene kommt trial eigentlich auch gut an. schaut euch an wie die videos von felix mücke im liteville forum ankommen. die realisieren halt dass trial die optimalste basis ist bzw ich versuch das auch zu demonstrieren bevor sich jeder eine 200mm gabel und ein 24er hinterrad einbaut. aber auch hier ist sofort zu sehn. ist das korrekturgehüpfe zu dominant, findets keiner cool.


----------



## biketrialer (30. November 2009)

also jetzt mal klartext:
das liegt net an der vermarktung, tv, internet oder sonst dem ganzen kram...
trial ist deshalb randsport, weil es einfach ewig dauert bis man wirklich was kann, das dauert vielen einfach zu lange jahrelanges üben tag für tag, da verlieren viele einfach den spass und die geduld, weil denen auch einfach die power fehlt sowas durchzuziehen
die gesellschaft vermittelt uns täglich und überall wie komme ich mit minimalem einsatz zu maximalem erfolg, das funktioniert leider so nicht das kapieren viele nicht!

ein dirtbike kaufen ect. ist doch recht einfach, sich draufsetzen und los gehts, fahren kann damit schonmal jeder, bisserl irgendwo runterspringen  machen die "mutigen" auch gleich und wenns nur der dreifach bordstein ist...egal, bei nem trialbike sieht die sache ganz anders aus, kostet genausoviel geld aber du kannst mit dem ding nix machen ausser trial und das musste erst mal lernen und das dauert.
trial definiert sich nur durch das eigentliche fahren und nicht durch klamotten, coole aussehen, musik oder den ganzen kram....
das ist der knackpunkt

trial ist heute sehr viel bekannter als noch vor 10 jahren, das ist schön !


----------



## ride (30. November 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> also jetzt mal klartext:
> das liegt net an der vermarktung, tv, internet oder sonst dem ganzen kram...
> trial ist deshalb randsport, weil es einfach ewig dauert bis man wirklich was kann, das dauert vielen einfach zu lange jahrelanges üben tag für tag, da verlieren viele einfach den spass und die geduld, weil denen auch einfach die power fehlt sowas durchzuziehen
> die gesellschaft vermittelt uns täglich und überall wie komme ich mit minimalem einsatz zu maximalem erfolg, das funktioniert leider so nicht das kapieren viele nicht!
> ...



Also dein erster Punkt kann nun echt nicht DER grund sein! Beim Skateboarding und BMX ist das genau gleich. Die Tricks dort sind genauso schwer zu lernen. Und trotzdem ist's populärer. Ich konnte zb gleich am ersten tag pedal kicks, aber bis ich einen ollie oder kickflip konnte, hats viel länger gedauert. Also fehlende Fortschritte sind wohl kaum der Grund warum so wenige trial fahren. Klar ist's vielen zu schwer.. aber wenn das der alleinige grund für das ausbleiben von einem trend wäre, dann wäre skaten oder bmx auch nie populär geworden! Ausserdem wissen die Leute das ja vorher nicht, wie schwer trial ist und dass man nur langsam Vortschritte macht, und trotzdem probiert es kaum einer aus! und darum gehts ja hier!

mit deinem zweiten Abschnitt, stimme ich aber überein. es fehlt der dazugehörige Lifestyle (klamotten, musik etc) und man kann eben mit dem trialbike auch nicht eben mal cool durch die city düsen etc. weil man mit den bikes, wie du sagst, eben wirklich NUR trial fahren kann und sonst nix.


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2009)

ride schrieb:


> [...] und man kann eben mit dem trialbike auch nicht eben mal cool durch die city düsen etc. weil man mit den bikes, wie du sagst, eben wirklich NUR trial fahren kann und sonst nix.



Das ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Bei kleenen Jungs müssens ja die Eltern blechen. Und in jedem Gespräch wo ich von Vater und Sohn in der City angesprochen wurde war genau das der Punkt wo das Interesse nachließ. VON SEITEN DES ELTERNTEILS. 

Nen Dirtbike kann der Racker auch nehmen um zur Schule zu fahren. Die Voltage Reihe von Scott ist da das perfekte Beispiel. 

Aber seinem Kind mal einfach so zwei Bikes zu kaufen sehen viele Eltern einfach nicht ein. Daher wären für Kids Bkes wie zB von Onza (mit Sattel und Schaltung) für den Anfang vll. nicht falsch. Aber das ist auch nur ein Teilaspekt. 

Viel wichtiger halte ich wirklich den vorher Angesprochen Punkt bzgl. feste Trainingszeiten in Gruppen um Zugang zu verschaffen etc.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde diese Materialdiskussion überflüssig. Natürlich bekomme ich niemandem zu dem Sport, wenn er sich ein sattelloses Spezialfahrrad kaufen muss. Dann hätte ich auch nie damit angefangen (Naja, vor 14 Jahren war die Auswahl auch noch begrenzt). 
Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass man Trial auch mit einem handelsüblichen MTB lernen kann. Das haben die meisten Kids eh im Keller. Und das war auch bei mir die eigentliche Faszination daran. Mit dem Geät, dass ich jeden Morgen zwischen meinen Beinen habe (Knaller!), kann ich auch diese ganzen coolen Tricks machen. Ich muss nur üben!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2009)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Materialdiskussion überflüssig. Natürlich bekomme ich niemandem zu dem Sport, wenn er sich ein sattelloses Spezialfahrrad kaufen muss. Dann hätte ich auch nie damit angefangen (Naja, vor 14 Jahren war die Auswahl auch noch begrenzt).
> Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass man Trial auch mit einem handelsüblichen MTB lernen kann. Das haben die meisten Kids eh im Keller. Und das war auch bei mir die eigentliche Faszination daran. Mit dem Geät, dass ich jeden Morgen zwischen meinen Beinen habe (Knaller!), kann ich auch diese ganzen coolen Tricks machen. Ich muss nur üben!



Nur leider ists ja mittlerweile so, dass viele wenn nicht alle mit einem (mehr oder weniger) reinrassigen trialrad anfangen.

Man sieht doch kaum noch ein anfänger der sein 300 baumarktrad in die bike galery stellt, mit dem satz drunter "hey leute, ich bin anfänger, ich fahre schon 2 monate mit dem MTB, balancieren macht voll spass und ich kann auch schon ein kleinen bwh."

In den letzten paar jahren hat sich der sport enorm spezialisiert, das hat vorteile für die, die voll im sport drin sind. Ein nachteil ist es aber für die jenigen, die mal reinschnuppern wollen mit dem was sie daheim haben.

Der nachteil ist nicht der materielle Faktor, sonder eher der psychologische faktor.
Denn mal ehrlich, würde oben genannter eintrag heute in der bike galery auftauchen, würden erstmal 2 kommentare kommen mit " das ist hier das trIAl forum, ich glaub du hast dich verirrt", die nächsten 2-4 wären dann "damit willst du trialen? Kauft dir lieber ein gescheites gebrauchtes richtiges trialrad, dann lernst du viel besser und hast mehr spass" und eh dann nach 6 beiträgen mal jemand schreibt: "hey cool, so hab ich früher auch angefangen und hatte richtig spass damit. Lass dir von den anderen nichts einreden, man kann mit so einem rad sehr wohl trialen!"  ist der jenige total verunsichert und hat nicht zwingend ein positiven eindruck von der gemeinde/szene.


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Nur leider ists ja mittlerweile so, dass viele wenn nicht alle mit einem (mehr oder weniger) reinrassigen trialrad anfangen.
> 
> Man sieht doch kaum noch ein anfÃ¤nger der sein 300â¬ baumarktrad in die bike galery stellt, mit dem satz drunter "hey leute, ich bin anfÃ¤nger, ich fahre schon 2 monate mit dem MTB, balancieren macht voll spass und ich kann auch schon ein kleinen bwh."
> 
> ...



Ja, da hat er recht!


----------



## bike-show.de (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Lösung ist:

Trial ist unbekannt, weil die Trial-Gemeinde lieber seitenlange Aufsätze schreibt warum Trial unbekannt ist, als Trial bekannter zu machen.

Siehe auch:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6599980#post6599980


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin mit 13 oder 14 zu hans reys hoch-zeiten dem trialsport erlegen. gesehn hab ich ein zwei fotos in der bike und die anzeige zu seinem buch.
ich hab dann zwei sommerferien gearbeitet um mir ein mtb zu kaufen was sich meiner meinung nach auch perfekt zum trial fahren eignete: 1993

dann hats mich 10 jahre nicht mehr interessiert und 2002 haben mich das internet und all die videos wieder zum radfahren gebracht (und 1 monat führerscheinenzug lol)
was ich damit sagen will:  wenn die videos, bilder usw die heutzutage online sind nicht ausreichen das jemand trial geil findet und es auch machen will dann hilft doch nix mehr! 

keiner kann zu seinem glück gezwungen werden. ich lasse eigentlich keine barriere gelten. weder zeitknappheit noch geldmangel. weil ein handy und mindestens eine spielkonsole findet sich in jedem haushalt.
skater und bmxer kann man ja solang es sich nicht um berlin oder münchen handelt auch an der hand abzählen. zum trialen braucht weder park noch bahn.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Dezember 2009)

servus,

um es gleich vorweg zu schicken: ich bin kein trialer. aber mich fasziniert der sport schon lange. warum übe ich ihn dann nicht aus? 

hindernisse zur zeit: 
- kurz vor 40 habe ich das gefühl, es sei nicht mehr der richtige zeitpunkt um damit anzufangen (man ist nie zu alt, ich weiss.... aber man lernt nicht mehr so schnell)
- mein job raubt mir zu oft die energie mich aufs rad zu setzen und zu üben 
- ich bin zu bequem

ausreden früher:
- motorische legasthenie (gilt auch noch für heute)
- keine trialerszene (schwache ausrede)
- kein durchhaltevermögen, zu bequem (keine ausrede, traurige wahrheit)

seit meiner arbeit im verein habe ich mehr und mehr das gefühl das der eigene tellerand den horizont zu sehr einschränkt, anders kann ich mir das teilweise chronische desinteresse meiner kollegen an anderen disziplinen kaum erklären.


----------



## siede. (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind zu diskutieren, wie man den Trialsport der Öffentlichkeit zugänglicher macht, sollte man auch erwähnen das wir immernoch nur ein Teil von mtb-news sind... Die deutschen Trialer haben kein eigenes Portal und der Informationsfluss, wenn man es denn so nennen kann, ist begrenzt.

Jemand der mehr über Trial erfahren will, muss zunächst dieses Forum finden, sich durch ein paar Threads wühlen bis er raus findet, das er hier überhaupt richtig ist (wo es bei den meisten wahrscheinlich auch schon Schluss ist). Viele Informationen stehen für einen Neuling nicht zur verfügung - stimmt nicht ganz, denn man kann schließlich die Suchfunktion nutzen, aber ich bezweifle das viele auf diese Idee kommen.

Ich hoff ihr habt meinen Ansatz verstanden, hab grad nicht viel zeit zum tippen ('tschuldigung für Rechtschreibfehler)

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## tinitram (9. Dezember 2009)

Problem gelöst:
http://www.biketrial-germany.de.vu


----------



## kamo-i (9. Dezember 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> Problem gelöst:
> http://www.biketrial-germany.de.vu



 

Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass es nicht das ist was er meint...


----------



## siede. (9. Dezember 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> Problem gelöst:
> http://www.biketrial-germany.de.vu


Kann da kein Portal finden


----------



## tinitram (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir verlinkt das direkt auf dieses / unser Forum.

Ein zugegeben kleiner Schritt, der aber die Erreichbarkeit der fachspezifischen Inhalte für Neugierige erleichtern kann...

Um die Sportart an sich voran zu bringen reicht sowas aber bei weitem nicht aus. Dafür bräuchte man etwas breitentauglicheres wie Vereine oder Hallen mit Kursen und Rad-Verleih... Oder aber eine aktive Szene die regelmäßig am Start ist und Neulingen die Türen aufhält


----------



## siede. (9. Dezember 2009)

... wofür ein _eigene _Internetpräsenz prädestiniert ist!

Dafür müssten sich jedoch ein paar Leute hier ausm Forum zusammentun und sich dafür einsetzten. Es reicht nicht, wenn nur eine einzige Person anfängt an nem eigenen Forum rum zu werkeln. Es würen "Redakteure" (Leute die ein paar News aus der Trial-Sczene zusammen sammeln), Administrator(-en) und Moderatoren benötigt... man müsste sich um etwas Werbung bemühen. 

Aber so weit sind wir leider noch nicht und vielleicht ist die Sczene einfach noch nicht groß genug...

... muss jetzt wieder ran an die Arbeit, aber ihr habt meinen Gedanken schon verstanden (hoffe ich)


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Dezember 2009)

Soviel ich weiß arbeitet gerade eine Gruppe von Vereinsvertretern und dem BDR an so einen Projekt, ich versuche mal ein paar Infos zu bekommen und kann dann mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (9. Dezember 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ... wofür ein _eigene _Internetpräsenz prädestiniert ist!
> 
> Dafür müssten sich jedoch ein paar Leute hier ausm Forum zusammentun und sich dafür einsetzten. Es reicht nicht, wenn nur eine einzige Person anfängt an nem eigenen Forum rum zu werkeln. Es würen "Redakteure" (Leute die ein paar News aus der Trial-Sczene zusammen sammeln), Administrator(-en) und Moderatoren benötigt... man müsste sich um etwas Werbung bemühen.
> 
> ...



Ich find nicht, dass wir noch ein Forum oder sowas in der Art aufsetzen sollten. Dieses hier ist gut genug! Je mehr Portale es gibt, desto mehr Zeit brauchst du um deine Informationen zu finden. Ein kürzerer lesbarerer Link hierher (http://www.biketrial-germany.de.vu) ist um einiges besser als 10 neue Portale in denen nach 3 Monaten eh keiner mehr reinschaut...

Besser als dieses ganze Internetzeugs ist es aber wenn man selbst ausprobieren kann. Die beste Werbung ist, doch der fahrende Trialer, der Neugierigen und Interessierten Rede und Antwort steht und auch mal sein Rad zum Ausprobieren rausrückt...

Also Leute - auf die Räder und los gehts


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt hab ich mir nach langer Zeit auch mal den Thread zu Gemüte geführt.
Ich bin vorab begeistert, dass bei dem Thema, was uns ja nun mal wirklich alle betrifft, auch so viel und umfangreiches Feedback kommt. Um so mehr wäre es vorwerflich hier nix zu sagen.

*puncto Material:*
Ja, viele Kinder kaufen (oder lassen sich kaufen) ein Dirt- oder Streetlastiges Bike. Oft wiegt es keine 10kg sondern eher 13..14kg oder gar mehr. Auch hat es nicht immer Singlespeed und ne 18:15 oder 22:18 Übersetzung.
Brauch auch nicht!!! Meine Anfänge fanden auch auf einem normalen MTB mit glaub 50cm Rahmenhöhe und BB-Rise von -20 oder so statt. Auch damit konnte man balancieren, Bunnyhops und BWH's üben. Und das sind die Grundfertigkeiten die man im ersten halben Jahr bis Jahr üben sollte.

Wenn man das drauf hat kommt doch von alleine der Wille nach mehr. Dann soll es leichter werden, dickere Reifen haben, statt nem 42er Kettenblatt nen Rockring und bessere Bremsen.
Eventuell versucht man auch mal ne leichtere Übersetzung als die 32:21 oder so...

Gerade, dass macht doch den Reiz eines Sports aus: Streben nach Verbesserung.

Um also mit Trial zu beginnen brauch man keineswegs eine Materialfrage stellen. Jedes normale (nicht unbedingt Baumarkt) MTB kann das. Ich habe zum Beispiel zwei Freunden von mir auch ein paar Grundzüge beigebracht wie Wheelies, BWH's, Bunnyhops. Nur balancieren wollten sie nicht so... und beide hatten einen Scott Voltage Modell.
(Ich selber fahre auch ein Scott... deswegen wollten die beiden auch)

*puncto Attraktivität*
Ich denke, dass muss man nicht ausführen. Die Zuschauer in der Stadt belegen es. Sie sind begeistert, es sieht toll aus und man fühlt sich toll, wenn man von Stein zu Stein springen kann, oder irgendwo drauf. Deswegen fragen auch viele: "was ist das? ist das schwer? (warum hast du keinen sattel? _meine persönliche Lieblingsfrage_)"

*puncto Möglichkeiten*
Das ist das Problem schlecht hin. Ich bin ja nun echter Provinzler. Ich habe bis mitte diesen Jahres in Stralsund gewohnt/gelebt, da koönnt ihr selber mal schauen wo das liegt...
Es gab 2 Leute die dort Trial fahren, mich und *George*.
Das pusht ab einem gewissen Level auch nicht mehr. Die Spots waren auch begrenzt und Möglichkeiten zur Steigerung waren kaum. Und wenn, dann war es schwer besser zu werden, da keine Anleitung da war. Alles "learning by doing" und zwar voll autodidaktisch.

Mittlerweile wohne ich in Wolfsburg. Da gibts schon paar schönere Spots und das Publikum ist hier richtig begeistert... Vorher gabs hier wohl kaum wen der Trial gefahren ist. Kamo-i war vorher auch nicht auf Trial unterwegs.


Ich denke man brauch nicht zu sehr die Werbetrommel rühren, die die es toll finden weil sie es gesehen haben, dann vor Ort auch Infos bekommen und energisch genug sind an zu fangen reichen voll aus um den Sport etwas voranzutreiben.
Und wollt ihr wirklich, dass irgendwann jeder dritte oder vierte Trial fährt. Denkt mal einige Kids von heute die Möchtegern-Skater oder Bmxer oder was auch immer sind. Mit solchen will ich nicht fahren und ich will auch nicht, dass die diesen eleganten Sport ausführen weil es cool ist.
Da gehört immer ne eigene Meinung und der eigene Trieb dazu. Und denkt auch daran, dass es solche gibt, die immer extra toll sind und Aktionen machen, die keiner sehen will. Z.B. beim City-Trial unachtsam in Passantennähe fahren, rumpöbeln und mit aller Gewalt versuchen Höher-Schneller-Weiter zu kommen und auch durchaus mal was dabei in die Brüche geht. Dann heisst es irgendwann die blöden randalierenden Trialer.

Sicher kann es mehr werden, aber bitte lasst den Sport ein wenig in der Niesche, dass erst macht ihn für mich interessant.


----------



## kamo-i (10. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn es Nahe liegt, stimme ich Mr. HST voll und ganz zu!


----------



## erwinosius (10. Dezember 2009)

werde mich auch einmal äußern:


> Wo liegt das Grundproblem der Unpopularität? ich glaube an der fehlenden Anzahl aktiver Fahrer, denn gäbe es mehr Fahrer, kämen Städte, Gemeinden und Vereine nicht mehr daran vorbei eine Möglichkeit zum Training zur verfügung zu stellen


Wobei meiner Meinung nach die beste Publicity immer noch das öffentliche Fahren ist. Und wenn man nun einen Verein mit Gelände hat wird halt nicht mehr so viel in der Stadt gefahren.
Und auch ein Verein braucht Mitglieder die sich nur um das Erhalten und Streben des Vereins kümmern. Das heißt Organisatorisches und blödes Bürogedöns. Und grad im Trialbereich kommt es mir oft so vor wie wenn die Leute zwar gerne fahren (auch miteinander), aber keinen Bock haben sich auch noch um solchen ****** zu kümmern.



> Hinzu kommt noch der imense Druck, der auf jungen Menschen heute lastet. G8, wenig ausbildungsplätze, etc. Da hat niemand mehr bock sich in der Freizeit noch mehr davon aufzuhalsen.


Wenn man will hat man immer die Möglichkeit. Auch neben Schule und Ausbildung. Das haben ja viele vorher auch geschafft. Und andere machen das sogar noch neben dem Beruf, auch wenns oft stressig ist. Für andere Sachen hat man ja auch Zeit.



> Ähnliche Meinung habe ich auch. Also klar bin ich auch dafür, dass sich der Sport weiterentwickelt. Aber das er ZU kommerziell wird will ich auch nicht!


Ich denke diese Einstellung haben mehrere, und wollen aber auch wie gesagt nicht viel von IHRER Zeit da rein investieren. Da soll immer irgendwer sich mal drum kümmern.
Wer Veränderung will muss sich SELBST darum kümmern.



> mein job raubt mir zu oft die energie mich aufs rad zu setzen und zu üben


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich arbeite wirklich hart und viel. Und gerade an den härtesten Tagen (Stahlbau, draußen bei Scheiß Wetter) bringt es mir am meisten mich abends auf mein Bike zu setzen und zu trialen. Der Ausgleich ist viel besser und ich geh mit nem besseren Gefühl ins Bett.



> denn man kann schließlich die Suchfunktion nutzen


Diesen Satz liest man viel zu oft im Forum. Ein Neuling kommt ins Forum, stellt nichtsahnend eine Frage, und was kommt ist: benutze die Suchfunktion. Ohne Hallo und Hellau, wird erst einmal blöd angemotzt.



> Oder aber eine aktive Szene die regelmäßig am Start ist


Habe gemerkt dass dies sehr schwer zu bewerstelligen ist. Man muss viel Zeit und Energie investieren um Trialer zusammen zu bekommen (Hat einige Zeit mal gut in NBG funtioniert). Lässt aber der der alles organisiert nach, trifft sich auch keine Sau mehr.

Der Vorteil den Trial an sich hat, ist doch dass es wirklich nur Leute ausführen die wirklich wollen. Mir ist schon oft aufgefallen dass das Niveau gerade im Trialbereich enorm hoch ist. Die Leute die anfangen und nicht wirklich motiviert sind hören sehr schnell wieder auf, und die die wriklich wollen Trainieren hart und viel und werden auch schnell besser.
Und das finde ich mal den besten Aspekt an diesem Sport.
Unpopulär und uncool finde ich (und auch die meisten Passanten) den Sport mal gar nicht. Weiß auch nicht das uncool daran ist auf dem HR zu stehen und im Sidehop auf ne Mauer zu springen. Und fürs Outfit ist ja wohl jeder selbst verantwortlich.


Und nur mal by the Way. Hat jemand schon mal nen reinen BMX oder Dirt Verein gesehen?????


gruß
erwin

(die Zitate sollen niemanden persönlich angreifen. Habe sie nur als Anstoß hegenommen.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Dezember 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Und nur mal by the Way. Hat jemand schon mal nen reinen BMX oder Dirt Verein gesehen?????



 !!!  Selbst jedes mal dran "vorbeigedacht" ... aber jetzt wo man es so ließt muss ich drüber lachen.  

Das veranlasst mich zu behaupten wir sollten den Thread hier umbenennen oder zumindest anders bewerten. 

Nämlich z.B. *"Perspektiven des Wettbewerbs-/ Leistungs- Trialsport"*. 

Street wird sich schon entwickeln, bzw. bei einem gewissen Level einpendeln. Welches Level das sein wird ist noch fraglich. Aber ich denke Anhand der schon mehrmal genannten Aspekte wird es eine kleine, überdurchschnittlich interessierte Gruppe von Personen bleiben. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 

Alleine schon wegen den Kosten. Es ist einfach billiger sich nen simples Skateboard oder nen BMX/Dirt zuzulegen. Auch aus Sicht der Eltern. 

Klar kann man auch mit einem normalem MTB anfangen. ABER WER WILL SICH DAMIT BLICKEN LASSEN (???) Mal im ernst. Das ist auch ein nicht unterschätzender Aspekt. Spätestens wenn man sich einmal mit etablierten Trialern trifft will man kein Noob sein und da mit seiner Möhre rumgurken. 

Ja, ich mag Gemüse. 

So erstmal wieder genug Senf dazugegeben. 

*Man, gleich habe ich nen ganzes Menü zusammen * 










.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Dezember 2009)

> Klar kann man auch mit einem normalem MTB anfangen. ABER WER WILL SICH DAMIT BLICKEN LASSEN (???) Mal im ernst. Das ist auch ein nicht unterschätzender Aspekt. Spätestens wenn man sich einmal mit etablierten Trialern trifft will man kein Noob sein und da mit seiner Möhre rumgurken.



Ich weis ja nicht. Leute die so drauf sind haben sich vll. noch nicht mit der geschichte des sportes beschäftigt.
Ich finds viel schlimmer wenn leute direkt mit so einem Highend Trialrad anfangen, ohne jegliches verständnis für die technik. 
Wenn man mit einem MTB anfängt hat man doch jedesmal wenn man neue teile kauft, die das rad näher an ein trialrad bringen, hat man immer in richtiges glücksgefühl.
Und man lernt das alles selber zu reparieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich müsste lügen, wenn ich sage, dass ich seit 1984 dabei bin. Aber ich will mich ja auch gar nicht dazu äußern ob ich das so richtig finde oder nicht. 

Nur, dass es für Viele ein Grund sein wird. Und so ist nun halt mal. Kann ich ja auch nicht ändern. 

Außerdem war/ist bei mir ja auch nicht anders. Ich habe mit einem Street/Dirt angefangen. Wollte dann zum Trial. Dachte ich kombinier das schön (sprichwort Federgabel) und habe schnell gemerkt, dass man sich einfach auf das alt bewährte verlassen sollte was einem hier empfohlen wird. Und so ist es nun ja auch.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein gebe ich da gerne Recht

Ãberlegt doch mal zurÃ¼ck wie ihr angefangen habt... Mit nem Koxx der Oberklasse fÃ¼r mehrere Tausend Euro (oder halt DM)? Ich denke nicht. Erfahrung sammeln und Fehler machen. Nur so funktioniert der Lernprozess! Woher zum Beispiel Limits kennen wenn man nicht wenigstens einmal drÃ¼ber weg war?

Na egal, im Endeffekt lernt man mit einem MTB als Starterbike bestimmt viel besser, warum ein Trialbike ist wie es ist. Und natÃ¼rlich die Freude immer mal wieder etwas Geld rein zu stecken, die alten Sachen zu verhÃ¶kern und damit Step-by-Step dem Level entsprechend besser zu werden, das macht so einen Sport fÃ¼r mich genauso aus wie der Erfolg bei den HÃ¶hen und Weiten.

Und eine Aussage kam hier auch schonmal, da ging es darum, dass z.B. Danny Macaskill mit seinem Bike viel eher die Leute beeindruckt, weil sein Bike halt so normal wirkt.
Weitere Beispiele sind Lenosky und Leech. Die fahren sicher kein 500â¬ Bike von der Stange, aber reinrassige Trialbikes sind das bei weitem nicht.

Auch ein normales MTB ist durchaus trialbar.


Zum Thema Organisation:
Sowas kostet dermaÃen viel Energie, dass die Zeit fÃ¼rs trialen gen Null geht! Und das ist der eigentliche Grund warum es doch keiner machen will. 
Wieviele Leute gibt es eigentlich hier, die keinem Verein angehÃ¶ren und sicherlich trotzdem mal zu einem Wettkampf gehen? Ist doch bestimmt auch schon gut.

Wie schon mal erwÃ¤hnt, der Sport hat sich ja schon gut entwickelt und ich denke, dass das auch relativ selbststÃ¤ndig so weiter geht. Etwas mehr MedienprÃ¤senz wÃ¤re aber nicht abtrÃ¤glich!

@ Kamo-i
deine Vorliebe fÃ¼r GemÃ¼se wird langsam verdÃ¤chtig... gestern gerade erst Hopfen vertilgt!
Wirst du etwa Vegetarier?


----------



## MaxTTH (13. Dezember 2009)

So Leute,

nachdem ich mal über alles nachgedacht habe - hatte ich beschlossen auch selber mal etwas zu tun. Mehr Präsenz im Inet für den Trialsport kann meines erachtens nur gut sein. Vereine sind immer schwierig und wenn man sichs genau überlegt, braucht man Sie auch eigentlich nicht. Wenn ich hier in DA eine Gruppe finde die trialt, kann ich auch mit meinem MTB alles gut mit machen bis zu einem gewissen Niveau. Der Kontakt ist wichtig und deshalb komm ich wieder zur Inet Präsenz - ich habe mich rangesetzt und habe meine eigene Website gebastelt, die Lifestyle und Funsport vermitteln soll. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Für die Zukunft werde ich weiter versuchen den Sport zu pushen - ich denke er wird seinen Weg gehen.  - www.x-a-m.eu
Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Dezember 2009)

schonmal nicht schlecht, wobei ich es nicht unbedingt nötig finde krampfhaft auf livestyle und modern zu machen.
pictures kann durchaus auch fotos bleiben und nur weil contact und nicht kontakt das steht, werden auch nicht mehr kids mit trial anfangen  dann bau die seite lieber einmal komplett auf, deutsch und einmal auf englisch, das würde sicher etwas seriöser wirken.
trotzdem keine schlechte seite, jetz müssen nur noch paar vids rein


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Dezember 2009)

So liebe Trial-Gemeinde
gerade erst habe ich ja meinen Text hier niedergeschrieben und prompt entstand am Sonntag eine derartige Situation.
Velpke-Trial, Kamo-i und ich waren schön in der City von Wolfsburg trialen bzw filmen und bei einer kleinen Pause kam der erste Familienvater an und hat sich erkundigt. Sein Lütter war schon die ganze Zeit vor Ort und hat mit seinem Waveboard ein paar Bahnen gezogen.
Man hat sich eben etwas unterhalten und es kamen die üblichen Fragen zur Hardware und irgendwann kam der Schwenker zu seinem Sohn. Dieser möchte sein aktuelles Scott Voltage auch etwas umbauen. Alles in allem waren alle sehr begeistert, selbst die Mutter.

Wir haben ihm dann auch die ersten Tipps gegeben wie man am besten anfängt und wie wir angefangen haben. Dabei haben wir ihm davon abgeraten gleich alles auf SSP um zu bauen und lieber erstmal langsam an zu fangen. 

War jedenfalls ganz nett sich mit den Leuten zu unterhalten, wie gesagt waren sie sehr interessiert und wenn er uns mal wieder sieht, dann soll er ruhig zu uns kommen und uns fragen.
Ich finde jedenfalls, dass wir damit wieder einen aktiven Beitrag zum Bestand des Trialsports gebracht haben und dass es eigentlich genau so am besten geht.

Wären wir stattdessen in einem Verein ud auf einem entsprechenden internen Gelände gefahren, wo kein Weihnachtsmarkt ist, dann hätte sich auch keiner dafür interessiert.
Präsenz und Offenheit sind die solide Basis um die Perspektiven des Trialsports aus zu bauen.


----------



## locdog (15. Dezember 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Präsenz und Offenheit sind die solide Basis um die Perspektiven des Trialsports aus zu bauen.



so sehe ich das genau so 
da kann man noch so druber diskutieren aber wen es am anfang niemand live sieht wird auch keiner ins netz gehen und sich druber erkundigen.

In der Stadt Treningseinheiten; Shows; Wettkampfe ist eigentlich das beste was man am anfang machen kann um neulinge zu kodern

....bei mir war es genau so, kannte zwar hans ray usw, vom AAAALTEN DSF und Eurosport doch alleine wollte ich nicht anfange. doch dann war eine schow aus 3 trialern auf usnerem stadfest und schon hatten sich 2 infieziert und zu 3 haben wir ordentlich losgelegt. das die aber nach kaum 2 jahren aufgehort haben ist schon wieder eine andere geschichte


----------

